# Farm Fall Festival



## GLENMAR (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone ever done one? I was thinking of doing it this year. The problem is that I don't know how many people would show up.
I was thinking of just putting some fliers around the work place. I know there has been a lot of interest. There could be 20 or 100.
Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Cricket (Jul 31, 2013)

Were you going to have a theme?  Like apples/cider pressing?  Or a heritage type?  I would think if you planned for the food, they'd come, and people are more apt to rsvp if they know you have to plan on feeding them.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been at this farm for almost 3 years. Everyone at my work wants to come out and see the place. That could amount to quite a few people.
I was planning on having BBQ catered, that's why I wanted to get an idea. I did not want to do individual invitations because I was afraid that I would miss someone 
who wanted to come. I plan on having games for the kids also.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jul 31, 2013)

Your festival sounds like a lot of fun, and if I saw a flyer, I'd attend. I hope it's a huge success for you.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 1, 2013)

I think it was last fall that Royd Wood barbecued a whole pig and then had like pulled pork sandwiches, some with sauce, some not. Guess anything that if you had a lot of leftovers you could freeze.  What if you had on your flyer something that mentioned 'open farm' as well as barbecue and festival, some photos of your critters and the fact that kids are welcome and will have activities?  Try googling open farm, farm festivals, etc.

It sounds like a good time!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 1, 2013)

Having a farm open house can be fun . However, since farming operations are one of the most dangerous environments,  one should cover one's behind first ( lawsuits you know) ...   The deciding factor to even if to hold one should ( will ) be is   to purchase a liability, errors, and omissions insurance policy to cover any and all injuries, infections, food poisonings, and destruction of property.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 1, 2013)

We have a very good friend that owns Belgian Meadows Farms here in Maine.  He has events there all the time.  From weddings, to kindergarten classes, to (small)blue grass festivals.  People love a farm, they love everything about it.  He ALWAYS encourages people to come and bring their own picnic if they would like and also has food available to purchase.  Of course the weddings are a completely different story.  

It for sure is a real way to bring community together and allow people to see what you and your farm are really about.  If you have things to sell...make them available.  I bet you would have a blast and meet some really cool new people.  

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Cricket (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Royd's bbq thread:  www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20580


----------

